# Kitchen remodel begins!



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Well I began my kitchen remodel. My floor is officially in plastic bags and ready for me to toss in a dumpster. I tore down an attached food pantry as well. The pantry is already in the dumpster.

After I clean out the cabinets, next on my todo list, I am going to remove them and will have an empty room.

I will post some pics in the days to come, and trust me when I say I will be asking advice too.

So far 3 man hours and $0 spent.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

good luck.....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok so far 7 man hours spent and 0$.

The demo is just about done. All I have left to remove is the cabinets, and small aprts of the wall where I plan to re-run electric conduit which was previously run through the floor. 

After that I start with a blank canvas and can begin the construction.

The demo is taking much longer than I expected. Carrying the trash to the dumpster is the hardest part


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Well the Demo is just about finished. I haven't had time for anything with work being so busy so the project fell to the side for the last 2 weeks. The only thing left to demo is the kitchen sink. 

Today was 10% off contractor day at Home depot  Let's just say I got over $300 in discounts. LOL the discounts alone paid for my new table saw!

Cabinets ETA: 4 weeks. 
Tile ETA: 7 days.

I have 4 weeks to get that old sink out and rerun a few electric lines.  Think I can manage?

So far 10 man hours spent and an untotaled dollar amount to be determined.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The kitchen remodel is almost complete. All that is left is the floor tile, and backsplash tile and I can put the appliances in and start living like a human again.

Does anyone else have a fridge and stove in their living room? 

I must admit I made less mistakes than I thought I would make and more mistakes than I hope I would make  Not bad for a first try, and all the mistakes were easily corrected. 

I'm gonna post pics hopefully by the end of the week when it's all done.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Good for you Grump! somtimes you just have to just dive in, it's the sink or swim hypothisis. I've done a lot of kitchens and have to say they were all fun. They say the kitchen is the heart of the house.......I believe it......Look foward to seeing the pics.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL after that post, I re-sanded the entire wall and ceiling. I decided I didn't like how the patching looked in a few areas. I repainted last night and am right back where I was when I posted that reply. 

Right after I finish reading this forum I am going to rent a wetsaw and start some tiling.


----------

